

Remembering Radio Shack - cantrevealname
http://www.cringely.com/2015/02/11/remembering-radio-shack/

======
irascible
I just remembered radioshack by buying 200 bucks worth of electronics that
would have cost 2k retail before the sale, that I could have bought on amazon
for about 200 bucks.

